# Chattanooga, TN Game Seeking.



## Xarlen (May 25, 2002)

As the Tag says, lookin' for folks in Chattanooga, TN for D&D.


----------



## Xarlen (Aug 13, 2005)

Bump

Still looking.


----------



## ReApEr (Sep 30, 2005)

hey man, i live in chattanooga and im looking for any gamers that still play Day of Defeat. Im an avid player. even if u dont play DOD it would be nice to know at least one other gamer in the area. email me at reaper_wayman@yahoo.com


----------

